
The Internet Archive website lawsuit isn't as dire as you may have heard - joeyespo
https://www.vox.com/2020/6/23/21293875/internet-archive-website-lawsuit-open-library-wayback-machine-controversy-copyright
======
kerkeslager
Vox, as a publisher, is hardly an unbiased source.

> But in fact, the lawsuit seeks financial damages only for the sharing of 127
> books under copyright, including titles like Gone Girl, A Dance with
> Dragons, and The Catcher in the Rye. If the court awards the plaintiffs the
> maximum amount provided under the law, the most the Internet Archive would
> have to pay would be $19 million — essentially equivalent to one year of
> operating revenue, according to IA tax documents. That’s a huge setback, but
> for the IA, a tech nonprofit that relies heavily on grants and public
> donations, it’s not the major death blow it might seem to be.

Okay, but two things:

1\. This opens up the door to other publishers to do the same thing.

2\. $150,000 per book is clearly excessive.

